
What the hell happened to the future? - rocho
http://www.wisdomination.com/what-the-hell-happened-to-the-future/
======
visarga
I am watching AI papers and YouTube demonstrations of robotics and it seems
they stagnate. It's frustrating to see it takes 2 minutes for a robotic hand
to open a door in this day. What happened to fast vision systems?

Here's a 2009 video of a high speed robotic hand and vision system. It does
1000fps:

[https://youtu.be/-KxjVlaLBmk?t=159](https://youtu.be/-KxjVlaLBmk?t=159)

Why hasn't anyone surpassed it since 2009?

~~~
sogen
People spending too much time on social networks?

